# Monarch Crest-  Colorado's Premier Alpine MT Biking



## tomcat (Aug 16, 2015)

This is Colorado's if not the US's premier alpine ride. Just outside of Salida on the Continental Divide.  I live less than hour away now and finally rode it the other week.

.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This picture sums up the ride.

Definetly not New England.   Much different than the logging road rides in Maine that have been my staple for the past 8 years.  I have the full trip report and plenty of photos at the link below.  

http://tomcatoutdoors.blogspot.com/2015/08/mountain-biking-monarch-crest-twice-is.html


----------



## bigbog (Aug 16, 2015)

Nice Tomcat....now that's the kind of descent that makes the effort on the ascent worth it...


----------

